# Alphacool Eiswolf



## saniix (8. September 2018)

Hallo ich habe Mal eine Frage zur Wasserkühlung.
Ich interessiere mich für das oben genannte Produkt.
Es handelt sich um eine gpu aio wakü.

Wenn ich noch zusätzlich eine CPU kühlen möchte. Kann man das Problem erweitern bzw in einem kombinieren oder muss ich dann komplett auf custom umsteigen?

Nachtrag: kann ich dann auch z.b nur CPU WaKü kaufen und es an den Radioator anschließen worüber schon die GPU gekühlt wird? Würde dann direkt 360mm kaufen oder reicht die Pumpe nicht mehr aus? Habe aktuell ein i5 4670K aber möchte in Zukunft auf ryzen 5-7 umsteigen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. September 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch zusätzlich eine CPU kühlen möchte. Kann man das Problem erweitern bzw in einem kombinieren oder muss ich dann komplett auf custom umsteigen?



Die Eiswolf ist problemlos erweiterbar. 



> Nachtrag: kann ich dann auch z.b nur CPU WaKü kaufen und es an den Radioator anschließen worüber schon die GPU gekühlt wird?



Das kannst du machen, aber bei nur einem 360er ist eine CPU+GPU Kombi nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. 




> Würde dann direkt 360mm kaufen oder reicht die Pumpe nicht mehr aus? Habe aktuell ein i5 4670K aber möchte in Zukunft auf ryzen 5-7 umsteigen



Ich betreibe eine Eiswolf+Eisbär Kombination mit zwei 280er Radiatoren, da beide (Eiswolf/Eisbär) 
jeweils eine Pumpe besitzen reicht der Durchfluss durchaus aus um meinen i5 4670K und die GTX 1070 sowohl leise als auch kühl zu betreiben. 

PS: Die mitgelieferten Lüfter von Alphacool sind leider nicht wirklich silent, daher empfehle ich diese zu ersetzen mit den üblichen hier im Forum allgemein empfohlenen Derivaten von be quiet! oder Noctua.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2018)

saniix schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe Mal eine Frage zur Wasserkühlung.
> Ich interessiere mich für das oben genannte Produkt.
> Es handelt sich um eine gpu aio wakü.
> 
> ...



Eine Alternative: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-183.html#post9416752


----------

